# iertutil.dll problem!!! =(



## p3tra (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I'm new to the site so I apologize in advanced if this was already posted before. I tried downloading internet explorer 8 and it told me to restart but didn't bother so I just shut it down. The next day as I turned on my computer, there was an error that said "this application has failed to start because iertutil.dll wasn't found"...and the only thing that came up was my wallpaper (i have to find everything through task manager). I've read somewhere that you could try to copy and paste the .dll file in system32...so I did that. After I did that, restarted my computer, another error came up and it said "the ordinal 166 could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.dll". I'm guessing it's an internet explorer problem?

Can someone please help me! I have really important files, and I don't want to re-install windows xp. I don't know what to do and I am freaking out! anything is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello p3tra 

First of all try a system restore to before you installed IE8

Boot into Safe Mode Options Screen (the one with Last Known Good Configuration on it) by pressing F8 at bootup and choose
'Safe mode with command prompt'

At the command prompt type
C:\Windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe

Hopefully this will open System Restore, so restore to before the problem started
http://bertk.mvps.org/

.


----------



## p3tra (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Dunedin!

Thanks for the reply. I tried your option but when I entered in the command prompt "c:\windows\system32\restore\rstrui.exe", nothing came up. Also all my restore points are corrupted as I tried to system restore my computer one time before this all happened. =(


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

OK

Try to uninstall IE8

Open Task Manager
File/ New Task Run and type in
appwiz.cpl 
OK

This should open Add/Remove Programs so look for IE8 and try to uninstall it.

You might have to run system file checker.
Again using Task Manager type in
sfc /scannow (there is a space before /)
OK

You will need your XP installation CD for this.

.


----------



## c-mac (Apr 17, 2009)

I am having the same issue, right after my computer tried to install ie8 ( I was using the beta with no problems), I keep getting the error message "The 166 ordinal could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.dll". I have tried to down load and replace the dll, I have tried to restore my system, but it won't turn on, I have tried reinstalling ie7, all to no avail, I really hope not to have to reinstall xp...


----------



## c-mac (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh and I did try the system file checker, it did not help.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

You have tried to uninstall IE8?

Where did you put iertutil.dll when you downloaded it?
Make sure there is a copy in C:\WINDOWS\system32
And also a copy in C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache

.


----------



## DaveSoBlind (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a more-or-less identical problem - Since an attempted repair of a missing ordinal 160 situation (which was annoying, but not fatal), Windows won't boot properly (no taskbar, icons etc on the desktop) & I'm getting the missing 166 ordinal message. When I boot in safe mode & try to run a system restore from cmd prompt I get the same error message & the restore doesn't run. I have a copy of the iertutil.dll I backed up from when Windows ran OK, but if I try to overwrite (or delete) the current one that's causing the problem from cmd prompt, I get a 'file in use by another process' type message & I can't do that either. Is this a re-install? Will a registry fixer run in this situation &, if so, will it work? Thanks - Dave


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello DaveSoBlind 

It must be Internet Explorer which is using the file? 
Try going to Task Manager/Processes and stopping Internet Explorer
Right click iexplore.exe/End Process.

Then try to replace it.

.


----------



## DaveSoBlind (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Dunedin,

thanks for the suggestion, but I.E. is not listed in the running processes

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

OK, download and run Process Explorer

See if it will help find iertutil.dll.

.


----------



## DaveSoBlind (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi Dunedin,

thanks for the suggestion - Process Explorer doesn't find iertutil.dll. Cheers, Dave


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Try replacing it in Safe Mode then.

.


----------



## DaveSoBlind (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks, but I've tried that already & I got a 'file in use' type message. Cheers Dave


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

I would check for malware then

Please read “Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal Help “ and follow the instructions very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information in the Virus Help Forum
Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus Help Forum; not back here in this one.

Please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will answer your request as soon as they can.

.


----------



## Karolina (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi, Dunedin.
Can you help me to solve this problem?
It occured after installing IE7.after a restart got the error
Ie4uinit.exe – Ordinal not found
The ordinal 654 could not be located in dynamic link library iertutil.dll
Rundll32.exe – Ordinal not found
The ordinal 672 could not be located in dynamic link library iertutil.dll
Rundll
Error loading c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll
The operating system cannot run %1

...and IE7 will not open.The same problem occured with IE8.
Please help me


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Karolina

Try downloading IE7 from a different source.
If you got it from Windows Update try downloading it here
OR 
Download IE8

Then
Control Panel/Add Remove Programs
Uninstall IE7
You should have IE6 back again now

Then install the new version you downloaded

.


----------



## Micks_ (Oct 22, 2009)

I had the same problem. Tried all of the above listed fixes and still no luck. Funny thing is I've never installed any Internet Explorer programs on my laptop. I only use Firefox. The same message still pops up. I have no taskbar, no start button, no desktop files. Can't open antivirus programs. Oh, and my message displays a problem with ordinal 685, not 166. Any ideas?


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Micks_ 

That certainly sounds like a malware problem to me 

Try to start Explorer
Press CTRL + ALT + DEL
If Task Manager opens
File/New Task (Run) and type in
explorer.exe
OK

If that gets your Start menu etc back follow the instructions I gave about posting in the Virus Help Forum.

.


----------



## Micks_ (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Dunedin! I'll post if it works.


----------



## nsummy (Nov 11, 2009)

This definitely is not malware. I am experiencing this on a new machine after upgrading to IE 8 through Windows Update. I will post if I can find a solution


----------



## nsummy (Nov 11, 2009)

Uninstalling IE 8 fixed this issue for me


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello nsummy

I did think that should have fixed it.

Thanks for posting that it worked for you. :smile:

.


----------



## ilikepiiez (Dec 6, 2009)

I've had a similar problem, but it happened after uninstalling ie8.It keeps showing this pop up that says "iertutil was not found" so barely anything can run and all i can see is my backround and can only use windows task manager. I have XP pro please help


----------



## Neon Leon (Jan 22, 2010)

Dunedin,
You are a genious. Having spent the best part of 12 hours trying everything that has been advised, I found your thread on a search and followed your step by step instructions which were both clear and precise and to my relief, everything is back to 'normal'. I cant thank you enough.

Best Regards

Neon:4-cheers:


Dunedin said:


> OK
> 
> Try to uninstall IE8
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello Neon 


You are very welcome.
I am happy you found help here.

Please call again! :smile:

.


----------



## RemyAble (Oct 16, 2008)

Just wanted to say THANKS!!!! ray: The uninstall directions worked great. THANKS again!!


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

You are very welcome RemyAble

I am happy to see you found help here :smile:

.


----------



## vandeyar (Jun 4, 2010)

I am experiencing the following error...Ordinal 685 not found in the dynamic link of iertutil.dll. I followed the instructions to uninstall internet explorer, however, I am still experiencing this error message. I was able to copy the iertutil.dll file to system32 folder. But I still get the error message for the Ordinal. All I get is a blank desktop. I am using a MSI notebook that does not have a CD ROM. I do have the Win XP recovery disk, but not sure how to use it without a CD ROM. Any suggestions, preferable without having to re-install windows.


----------



## linhood46 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dunedin, I am having this same issue as so many others on this thread. I have a machine that is less than a week old. After accepting updates from Microsoft on XP and MS Word etc., I got the error when booting up: The ordinal 654 could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.dll, referencing ie4uinit.exe. I also saw a RUNDLL error loading c:\windows\system32\iedkcs32.dll

IE8 does not open - instead IE7 loads but I cannot type into text boxes for searching, entering usernames and passwords, etc.

Add/Remove Programs displays IE8 only. I started to remove IE8, thinking I would reload IE7 which was what was there originally. However, the Remove Programs dialogue box displayed about 8 programs that will not work properly if I continue with the removal of IE8. Was afraid to continue.

I saw your advice as pasted in by Neon Leon and have several questions.

QUESTION #1: Is Add/Remove Programs as accessed via appwiz.cpl any different than Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel?

QUESTION #2: You said it might be necessary to run System File Checker. What would be the purpose of that? Sorry, am not familiar with File Checker. 

QUESTION #3: You said a system installation disk might be necessary. My new laptop came with XP installed and I have one XP disk, but it is not a boot disk. (The manufacturer also provided 2 Windows Vista disks and advised upgrading, but I don't plan to do that.) Anyway, I just want to confirm that your instructions call for a system installation disk. I will make a boot disk for general purposes, but want to clarify that they are 2 different things.

QUESTION #4: Wouldn't a System Restore be easier and accomplish the same thing? I want to go back to IE7 and make the error msgs go away. I purchased this laptop last Friday and did a number of Microsoft updates and associated reboots on 6/19. All those were successful - no error msgs. On 6/23 I installed MS Office 2007 and afterwards downloaded another assortment of Microsoft updates. The last batch caused the current issue. Could I just go back to a restore point dated 6/19 and make all this "weirdness" go away? That might get rid of MS Office, but I can always reload it. I don't use the computer in question on the internet, just for editing documents, so I don't need all of Microsofts endless security updates. 

Sorry this is so long, and thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Hello linhood46












> QUESTION #1: Is Add/Remove Programs as accessed via appwiz.cpl any different than Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel?
> It is the same
> 
> QUESTION #2: You said it might be necessary to run System File Checker. What would be the purpose of that? Sorry, am not familiar with File Checker.
> ...


----------



## gret_ (Jul 13, 2010)

DUNEDIN: You saved my life!!! Thank you so much!


----------

